# Our newest addition...Narnia...NEW PIC ALSO



## MattH (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Awwww, what a totally gorgeous kitten....I especially love the way that the "M" on his forehead is split to either side of the white blaze...those are some _*major cool *_markings


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

What a sweet face!! And I love that bushy tail!!


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

so cute !! I love the dark nose   Nice name!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

She's sweet! 

Edited: he to she


----------



## MattH (Oct 26, 2005)

btw... Narnia is a female...

She has settled in for her first night now....


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Sorry, she's cute :wink:


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Definitely a cutie...ya done good! :lol: :wiggle :lol:


----------



## AslansMommy (Aug 7, 2006)

fabulous markings!!


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

what an absolute petal


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh, she is a doll!!


----------



## Sunshine'sMeowmie (Jul 12, 2006)

What a cutie!!  When I saw the name, I thought of the movie with the name "Narnia" in it. LOL :lol:


----------

